#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  PVElite 2010 download link here

## Tony

Hello everybody,
I find the link of PVElite 2010 in the forum, but it's big size and  i can't download it from the site with my slow speed, anybody can download  and share it with some rar package. 
the download link is:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


thanksSee More: PVElite 2010 download link here

----------


## mhrizadi

it has with key or not
?
if u are sure and it work good i'll do it

----------


## aseptman

The link has pvelite 10 demo version also older versions from 2005 till 2009. But no key for any. If anybody pl upload ******** for 2010 or 2009 it would be very helpful

----------


## bajwa75

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Include PVEITE 10 demo CD from COADE Inc wothout any key or lic.

Dear Tony!

Please download as early as possible from following P2P link,

ed2k://|file|PVEilte%202010-BAJWA.nrg|986480796|E6D590414E6621E0F15735F559224D  85|h=DI6UF52MKGIVNUPFLYCJAL3KDTGLRIJ6|/|sources,119.153.139.53:40603|/

Use Emule utility for download.

----------


## Tony

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Include PVEITE 10 demo CD from COADE Inc wothout any key or lic.
> 
> Dear Tony!
> ...



thank you, bajwa75.
the link you given do not work, which warned me the link not capable for the emule.

----------


## pjblanco

The real link is:
ed2k://|file|PVEilte%202010-BAJWA.nrg|986480796|E6D590414E6621E0F15735F559224D  85|h=DI6UF52MKGIVNUPFLYCJAL3KDTGLRIJ6|/

Note: copy to notepad, delete the space that folow to "D" character, select all copy and paste to emule.

----------


## dwsjsz

thanks for shares !

----------


## robertantoreni

hai pjblanco

in this link the emulater is there
its working or not
pls sent the reply, i already download the nrg file (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] I) but no emulater is there

----------


## pjblanco

No, there is not any emulator. sorry.

----------


## robertantoreni

hai anybody please give the link for pvelite 2010 ********

----------


## phuongkq

wait me, thanks

----------


## baculi

> The real link is:
> ed2k://|file|PVEilte%202010-BAJWA.nrg|986480796|E6D590414E6621E0F15735F559224D  85|h=DI6UF52MKGIVNUPFLYCJAL3KDTGLRIJ6|/
> 
> Note: copy to notepad, delete the space that folow to "D" character, select all copy and paste to emule.



Dear Mr. pjblanco.
Pls re-share link

----------


## amacathot06

Dear Friend

The link is not working
Please Share again





> The real link is:
> 
> 
> ed2k://|file|PVEilte%202010-BAJWA.nrg|986480796|E6D590414E6621E0F15735F559224D  85|h=DI6UF52MKGIVNUPFLYCJAL3KDTGLRIJ6|/
> 
> Note: copy to notepad, delete the space that folow to "D" character, select all copy and paste to emule.



See More: PVElite 2010 download link here

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks a lot link is ok and working fine i have checked

----------


## aseptman

Yes link is fine
but noemulator
pl upload anyone

----------


## anihita

Another link for the same application:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aseptman

> Another link for the same application:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



link not working it seems

----------


## norman

Somebody, please, share ******** for pvelite 2009 here or send me to e-mail: 0177455@gmail.com ... I realy very need it, thnx a lot beforehand...

----------


## FATHI

Any news ?

Thanks

----------


## mrbeen

Still waiting any one have CAESAR II 5.20 & pvelite 2009 & 2010 or 2011 with Emulator... please share with me......... advance thanks...

----------


## MEHTA

If any body give direct step by step method to download compelete PV-ELITE 2010 OT 2011

----------


## arunrgiri

hi body,
any one have the password for this file...i need it..please help me....

----------


## arunrgiri

my email id is : arunrgiri@yahoo.com

----------


## arunrgiri

hey body, any one help me...upload the ******** for 2009 or 2010 pvelite.

----------


## Yuri47

It's very interesting :Cool: 

See More: PVElite 2010 download link here

----------


## mhrizadi

please inform us if anyone has any success on installation and working of mentioned link( pvelite 2010)

----------


## MEHTA

Please i require urgent PV-ELITE 2010 OR 2011 IF ANY ONE HAS pleaseshare with me at mehul2907@gmail.com

----------


## mkhan

can some one explain about installation procedure step by step
with regrds

----------


## MEHTA

iF U have please share with me
mehul2907@gmail.com

----------


## amrmagdyahmedomara

i want to thank anyone that share in publishing for this program

----------


## MEHTA

please share if any one have pv-elite 2010 or higher version

----------


## solution

PVElite 2010 ********

hxxp://www.4shared.com/file/OAZkzdLR/PVELite_2010_-----.html

----------


## aseptman

solution,
your solution /med is too coplex. The downloaded splm rar archeive is encrypted with pwrd. Also then one have to send machine id to some .ru address and then they will give the final med?
I am not sure? Pl tell us if you could do it all?

----------


## solution

to : aseptman

the password for rar archive is : solution4software@rambler.ru
then you should get your unique machine ID from SPLM (Intergraph Smart Plant License Manager) as you know PVElite and Caesar II is by Intergraph Company
and after you send the machine ID for me ... you can get a license that only works on the computer you had generated the ID.
I have done this for student who need this software and want to do they project but can not offer the price
thanks

----------


## aseptman

solution, thanks.
I will try to do what you said. but this med is way diff than it was for pve05 or 08?

----------


## nadirsha

Please send me the link for PV Elite 2010 

nadirsalu@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## aseptman

sir there is no full proof med as yet for 2010 pv?

See More: PVElite 2010 download link here

----------


## aani1984

Hi all

Plz sent me the link to PVellite latest version(2010,2011) with key

Regards,
aani1984@gmail.com

----------


## solution

> sir there is no full proof med as yet for 2010 pv?




go to 
Intergraph SmartPlant License Manager/SmartPlant License Manager/Install and Remove
and put the license I send for you
then click ok
then go to 
Intergraph SmartPlant License Manager/SmartPlant License Manager/Configure and Test
and put you computer name 
now
every thing is ok
good luck

----------


## nadirsha

Can you please repost the PV 2010 installation files, I cannot download it from the older post

----------


## solution

to : nadirsha

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
/folder/ZojsnV-X/_online.html

make it one line

----------


## aseptman

These 15 files of 4 MB each when joined form a 73 MB zip file but that can not be extracted further it says:can not open .... file as 7Z archieve if tried with 7Z or
pv e10.7z: The archive is either in unknown format or damaged
if tried with winrar.

----------


## aseptman

sorry there are 41 files i was wrong

----------


## NISA

Thanks 4 share

----------


## aseptman

Thanks for Gr8 share

----------


## mrbeen

any one want to pvelite 2009 & 2010 with Emulator & with ******** but it is rar in password protected any one find a password of this both file so mail me ..
mrbeen789@gmail.com

mrbeen 
thanks in adveeeeeeeeeee.

----------


## kewal.kareliya

i HAVE DOWNLOAD PV 10 FROM OLDER POST BUT ITS 64 BITES WHEN I RUN EXE FILES IT GIVE A ERROR SAYING IS CANNOT BE INSTALLED IN 32 BITES.

KINDLY REPLY

----------


## aani1984

Hi,
I installed pvelite2010,
how it Craacked?

Any Craack, plz help me

Regards,
aani1984@gmail.com

----------


## aani1984

Hi,


I installed pvelite 2010 but i cant craack it, help me with 

******** for 2010 pvelite. 

Regards,
aani1984@gmail.comSee More: PVElite 2010 download link here

----------


## MEHTA

if i send u a id & then u will send me a file that works ! am i correct?
please reply

----------


## aani1984

I didnt get you..!
what kind of file u want?

regards,

aani1984@gmail.com

----------


## kewal.kareliya

I have download these but i can find only 15 files.

Please suggest i need 2010 urgently.

----------


## kewal.kareliya

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] I have download 2010 from these link which has 15 files & show n error msg when extracted.

Kindly suggest for 2010 version link..

----------


## kewal.kareliya

Please help for pv elite 2010 download. link.

mail id: kewu.kareliya@gmail.com

----------


## Lajangmaoet

i already downloaded all 41 files, but got error when trying to extract it, is there any trick to extract it?
Thank you

----------


## Xa Zhing

Hello dear users. i am a student and i like help to other students. my service is free and based on exchange. i want exchange with you. i need latest version of all software for update my list.

Important:
my service only for" Educational and Research". if you want use for "Commercial Purpose" please buy them from original companies

i need any and last version of all software. please help me

please PM me

----------


## aseptman

Dear all, the 41 files even you extract and install. There is no ******** as yet for 2010. request to pl upload the med

----------


## REDDY

CAESAR II 5.20 & pvelite 2009 & 2010 or 2011 with key please

----------


## Jevgenij

As far as I understood  :Smile:  everybody got hold of pvelite 2010 soft, but nobody got the key except for the "solution", who says that in order to get that key you must first send him unique machine ID from SPLM (Intergraph Smart Plant License Manager). That looks to me a little bit suspicious  :Smile: . Did it work for anyone?

----------


## mbc.engg

I need too

----------


## naruto256

SPLM not working!!!!

See More: PVElite 2010 download link here

----------


## samir.shahin

Please someone arrange solution file

----------


## rahgoshafan

please share again

the file link that you requested is not valid.

----------


## gsaralji

Hi anyonr have latest pvfabricator

----------


## promen

I need Pv elite 2010 with -----

----------


## Rajindia

Hi friend
Who is ready to share splm ****** for .... product
I will share all module source
ind_raj@ymail.com

----------


## aseptman

Here is only pve 2010 softwre , no medicne.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Looks like it is there but being cn site not able to understand

----------


## Jaya04985

Dear Mr. pjblanco / bajwa75 / Tony

Pls re-share the PV Elite link

----------


## aseptman

The same link has medcne too but it is same as 2008 I will chk this weekend and see if it works

----------


## subudhi_prasanna

I am unable to download. Can you tell me the process

----------


## notachance

can u still provide a key...



> to : aseptman
> 
> the password for rar archive is : solution4software@rambler.ru
> then you should get your unique machine ID from SPLM (Intergraph Smart Plant License Manager) as you know PVElite and Caesar II is by Intergraph Company
> and after you send the machine ID for me ... you can get a license that only works on the computer you had generated the ID.
> I have done this for student who need this software and want to do they project but can not offer the price
> thanks

----------


## aseptman

it does not work. It is uselesss

----------


## rubensamoel

Can someone send me the license????

Thanks in advance;


rubensamoel@hotmail.comSee More: PVElite 2010 download link here

----------


## mrbeen

how to install pvelite 2008 in windows 7 X64 bit.


mrbeen
mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## mrbeen

CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW TO PVELITE 2008 OR 2010 WORK ON WIN7 SP1 64BIT?

MRBEEN
mrbeen789@gmila.com

----------


## naruto256

> CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW TO PVELITE 2008 OR 2010 WORK ON WIN7 SP1 64BIT?
> 
> MRBEEN
> mrbeen789@gmila.com



Check other threads

----------


## m.boka

see 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## m.boka

see 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## notachance

PVELue 2014 full version for free.... including medi___ and installation procedure....
Its working on both x86 x64 versions working on windows 8.1, windows 7 XP Vista
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## notachance

PVELue 2014 full version for free.... including medi___ and installation procedure....
Its working on both x86 x64 versions working on windows 8.1, windows 7 XP Vista
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

